# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  Catspad, smart cat feeder, JnB Innovation, Toulouse, France

## Airicist

Website - catspad.com

youtube.com/@catspad6781

facebook.com/catspadofficial

twitter.com/catspadofficial

linkedin.com/company/catspad

Co-founder and CEO - Julie Leleu

Co-founder and CTO - Brice Cavelier

----------


## Airicist

Catspad - Your new amazing cat feeder

Published on Mar 1, 2016




> Catspad- Smart solution for pets care
> 
> What is Catspad ?
> Being busy and preoccupied with life could sometimes keep you away from caring and attending fully to your cat’s needs. To solve this, our dedicated and talented team developed CATSPAD, which will give you the peace of mind you desire.
> 
> Besides the innovative water and croquettes dispenser, CATSPAD has an automated feeding feature that will be connected to your smart phone. This will enable you to distribute and control the amount of food and water to your cat from a distance when you’re not next to it using CATSPAD application on any smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Catspad @CES 2017

Published on Dec 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Catspad: The smart food and water dispenser is on Kickstarter

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Discover Catspad, the smart and connected cat feeder and water fountain. This daily assistant improves the health of our companions and saves their owner valuable time. That means more cuddles with your best friend !

----------

